

Android 2.2 home screen inspired by the iPhone? - l4u
http://www.skimnote.com/android-2-2-home-screen-dedicated-shortcuts-80-20-rule-in-the-iphones/

======
cgranade
I think "inspired" is a bit of a strong word for imitating one particular
design element. The Android home screen remains an entirely different beast,
with it's widget-oriented interface. Frankly, I think that the home screen is
one of Android's biggest strengths over the iPhone. I love being able to
glance (for example) at my upcoming calendar events or recent tweets without
launching the respective apps.

